
Don't depend on someone else writing your API Spec - allthingsapi
http://www.apiful.io/intro/2016/05/16/challenges-in-maintaining-specs.html#
======
krsyoung
Definitely there are many benefits to having API specifications available (SDK
generation, testing, etc.) especially if they can come from the providers as
an alternate from human readable documentation. Seems like the challenges
presented above are due a 3rd party trying to find / produce swagger where
none existed (a truly heroic effort). Goes back to providers publishing some
type of API specification just like websites provide sitemap.xml so APIs Guru
can move to higher value projects!

------
puffinmuffin
Great article! :D Truly praiseworthy!

